# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  RAZVOD

## MELISSA

EVO JAVLJAM SE ...NAŽAOST..EVO JA I MOJ SE MUŽ RAZVODIMO,NAŠLA SAM NJEGOVE SLIKE NA LAPTOPU SA JEDNOM "PRIJATELJICOM"..I JA SAM POLUDIA...I NJEGOVI...IMAM DIJETE PREDŠKOLCA..NJEGOVI SU MI  REKLI DA OSTANEM ŽIVIT OVDJE JER IMAMO JEDAN DIO KUĆE..SAD ME ZANIMA TAJ POSTUPAK SPORAZUMNOG RAZVODA..KOLIKO TO TRAJE?MOLIM VAS DA MI SE JAVITE..SAVJETUJETE..JER SAM JAKO MLADA,IMAM 24GODINE...NE ZNAM NI SAMA ŠTO BI,KAKO BI..SLOMLJENA SAM..VALJDA JE TO NORMALNO... :? ALI ETO IMAM PREDIVNO  DIJETE I ZNAM DA ZBOG NJEGA MORAM ŽIVIT DALJE..[/b]

----------


## sorciere

melissa   :Kiss:  ... isključi velika slova, odi na pravne savjete - i probaj naći sličnu temu.... ako ne nađeš, postavi pitanje tamo. 

ipak, da li si porazgovarala s mužem? što on kaže? možda postoji način da se stvari riješe na drugi način?

----------


## MELISSA

razgovarala sam s njim...on kaže da bi on volio da je drugačije..ali da ne može..ustvari boli ga briga,...imam osjećaj da mu je laknulo nakon svega...ali ja njega zaista još voim ...ali tanka je granica između ljubavi i mržnje...cijelo vrijeme dok je bio s njom..sad to kužim..mene je vrijeđeo,govorio mi svašta..a ja to nisam ni najmanje zavrijedila..

----------


## Aphro

mlada si, imas jos puuno vremena za upoznati gospodina pravog  :Smile:  i ja imam 24  :Smile: 
 nogu u dupe i kreni dalje punim plucima   :Laughing:  oprostite na izrazu, ne znam sto mi danas   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MELISSA

hvala na podršci...curke..puno mi znači u ovim teškim trenucima  :Smile:

----------


## zizi

Drž se!   :Heart:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## laky

mellissa   :Love:  
nije te vrijedan imaš dijete ,glavu gore život je pred tobom 

a samo je pitanje dana kad će ta prijateljica s laptopa naći drugu sliku na njegovom laptopu(govorim ti iz iskustva) i ja sam se razvela u 24 godini iz istog razloga a iz  sadašnje perpektive zahvalana sam mu   :Kiss:

----------


## andiko

Drži se   :Love:

----------


## mali karlo

čuvaj sebe i dijete a njega ko je..
drži se i želim ti da sve  to prođe što bezbolnije za tebe i za dijete ti    :Love:

----------


## bucka

:Love:

----------


## petrić

žao mi je što si se našla u takvoj situaciji, no bolje sada nego kasnije. zaista si mlada i imaš život pred sobom. za sporazuman razvod trebate predati zajednički zahtjev. sam postupak će trajati ovisno o tome koliko brzo rade institucije u mjestu gdje živite i o tome da li će razvod biti zaista sporazuman ili ćete imati sporove oko imovine ili djeteta.   :Love:

----------


## MELISSA

hvala vam svima na velikoj podršci,lakše mi je kad se raspišem..  :Heart:

----------


## MELISSA

lovaju me krize nenormalne...non stop plačem..nervozna sam...pa se moram malo ovdje ispisati..razmišljam o budućnosti i svemu...s tim sam čovjekom toliko toga proživjela...i sad tako odjednom kraj ...srce me boli,...patim..
nisam mislila da ću se ovako osjećati..ali užasno mi je...pijem tablete za smirenje...da nitko ne gleda moje suze...ali zaista ludimmmmmmmmmm  :Sad:  ...sve sam  mu dala..........eto morala sam se raspisati..znam da sam naporna ali eto...jednostavno nije razvod samo tako...neka stvar...tu je 7godina mojih bačeno u vodu...ali eto imam dijete koje me drži na životu...zašto ljubav tako boli??????????????

----------


## sorciere

melissa, naravno da mu nisi sve dala... samo si svoj život podredila njegovom. 

vrijeme je da sama počneš upravljati svojim životom, da samu sebe staviš na mjesto koje ti pripada. ti si ti, a ne samo nečija žena...

svako iskustvo (bilo bolno ili lijepo) uči nas nečemu. i to trebamo iskoristiti na najbolji mogući način. 

i ja bih mogla reći da sam s nekim ljudima "izgubila" po par godina - ali nisam. da nije bilo njih - ja bih možda danas bila u lošem braku, ili rastavljena, krivila bih sve i svašta za svoju nesretnu sudbinu...

ovako - kad napravim grešku snosim posljedice, kad je nešto lijepo - uživam u sreći   :Grin:   .

može se, samo treba htjeti... 

p.s. ljubav ne boli. bole nas naši vlastiti osjećaji jer se osjećamo odbačeno i nepotrebno. jer sami sebe počinjemo žaliti...

----------


## MELISSA

hvala na podršci...
nego mi je jednostavno takav dan došao...još je to sve friško...svježe rane koje bole...imaš potpuno pravo...trebam sebe stavit na mjesto koje mi pripada...dosta je bilo...samo trebam snage....

Taj užasavajući proizvod društvenog sistema kojem on pripada i u koji vjeruje, djevojka koja ništa ne zna, a sve očekuje, gledala ga je kao kakva strankinja kroz poznate crte May Welland. I još jednom ga pogodi pomisao da brak nije sigurna luka, kako su ga naučili misliti, nego putovanje nepoznatim morima."

----------


## dramica

i ja sam imala približno tvoje godine kada sam ostala sama sa djevojčicom, i od te sam situacije izvukla sve pozitivno, naprosto imaš vremena se posvetiti svom djetetu, uživati u njemu, a ne brinuti ,prati,kuhati onome tko te nije ni zaslužio, posveti se svome djetetu maksimalno i neka ti ono bude snaga i utjeha da kreneš dalje   :Love:   želim ti sreću   :Heart:

----------


## MELISSA

hvala puno svima,.....  :Heart:

----------


## dramica

eto vidjela sam tvoj post na potpomognutoj, vjerujem da ne misliš da se na taj način spašava brak, vjeruj to su velike zablude...nadam se da si to pisala prije saznanja o dvostrukom životu tm.

----------


## MELISSA

da...naravno...to je bilo prošle godine...toliko sam toga proživila s njim...i eto šta ti je život...

----------


## the bee

I ja sam tako prošla,imam bebaća od skoro 6 mj. Isto živim u kući njegovih roditelja koji su mi podrška i govore da je to moje gdje sam sad.ali kad krene razvod ne znam kako će to ići, tko će šta dobiti. Al znaš šta, ja još nisam krenula s razvodom i nikakvim papirima. uzela sam si vremena da se skuliram, razmislim o svemu, a znam da ima puno toga za razmisliti. ne želim savjetovati, što se mene tiče, koristi mi vrijeme. pa ako osjećaš da će to to pomoći, kaži mu da sad ništa ne možeš, da trebaš vremena i to je to. jedino, alimentacija itd. ti ćeš već znati za sebe.
Drži se !  :Kiss:

----------


## laky

the bee  :Love:  
melissa    :Love:

----------


## MELISSA

pa evo sad smo se odvojili neko vrijeme..ja sam u "svom" dijelu kuće..pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje..ali teško je...mi smo ipak malo duže u braku i nakon svega toga..živit se mora...imma dijete
ono mi je snaga.osmijeh,sreća,potpora  :Heart:

----------


## k.m.

kod mene ti je bilo ovako on ti je podnio zahtjev za razvod sam ,ja sam samo dobila poziv za sud gdje se određuju privremene mjere (znači alimentacija ,susreti druženja oca s djetetom).zatim odlazaku czss na pokušaj mirenja  zajedno(od čega naravno nema ništa ).zatim odlazak u czss na razgovor s psihologom (svaki sam).onda jedno mjesec dana čekate ta rješenja i onda on to odnosi na sud (možeš i ti ) i dobivate poziv za raspravu gdje se određuju trajne mjere .u mojem slučaju to je trajalao od 10mj 2007, pa evo do prošlog tjedna je bilo gotovo(03.08).

----------


## Mojmaliandelcic

Ispričavam se šta tu pišem ali ne znam kako da pokrenem novu temu.
Trebala bih savijet, pokrenula sam razvod u czss ali sve šta su mi rekli jest čekajte i tako ja već čekam preko mj dana, a ne znam da li trebam i pokrenuti sudski postupak jer se ne razvodimo sporazumno jer eto ne da se sa čovjekom normalno razgovarati. Ukratko imam sina od 15mj koji si je oca vidio u tih 15 mj svega 5 puta po dva dana max s time da u tih dva dana bi proveli zajedno dva sata jer on ne može. A prije braka i poroda je jedva čekao da eto ima svoju obitelj dva mj prije poroda je poludio i samo otišao u njem jer eto da ode svo lj život živit kako njemu odg bez odgovornosti i svega. I do sada sve je igrao kao na to da hajmo probati ponovo kako bi sretni bili naravno luda pamet i želja da dijete ima oba roditelja me skupo stajala jer sam sve živce izgubila i još ih gubim, a njega boli ona stvar da me izvinite nit ga žive a niti se javlja po mj dva.
Molim vas za savijet ili me uputite dalje jer ja više ne mogu čekati.

----------

